# FA Target List



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Can we have a sticky on a FA target list? We've got some threads devoted to draft targets, I thought maybe we could have a thread devoted to guys we'd like to target this offseason. 

A few guys that I like are:

*Nene:* If the price is right, he could give us some scoring and rebounding down low. Not much in terms of shotblocking, but with a more solid presence down low, I think Chris and Charlie could get a lot of blocks on help D. His numbers when starting last season were something like 17 and 9. Question marks about his knee, but he's playing it smart by not coming back this season. *RFA Price tag: probably $8,000,000 per*

*Wilcox:* Kind of a poor man's Nene with more off-the-court issues. Starting to play well in Seattle, could be a steal. *RFA Price tag: MLE level or slightly more*

*Reggie Evans:* For his career he averages around 7 rpg in 20mpg. Would be a great addition to the bench. Still only 25 years old. *UFA Price Tag: Maybe $3-4 million per.*

*Mario Kasun:* Just to see him and Hoffa have some kind of tattoo contest and showdown. RFA. *Price tag: 1.5 million per, comedy factor of two huge 7 foot foreign guys covered in tattoos, priceless*


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Kasun who?!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

kirk_2003 said:


> Kasun who?!


I believe he's on Orlando.. hasn't looked too bad in the few games I've seen him play in this year if it's the guy I'm thinking of.. Big body at 7' and looks to have decent athleticism.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Mario Kasun used to flog Marie Carie. Read it in a Bill Simmons article.

The man really is a genius.

I would rather go after Nazr than Nene. Both will be about the same price, but I think that Nazr will bring playoff (though limited) experience to our already young team.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> I would rather go after Nazr than Nene. Both will be about the same price, but I think that Nazr will bring playoff (though limited) experience.


 :clap:


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

pass on all just get Nazr


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Get Payton!


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

What will be the attraction to play in Toronto??

- All-Star Chris Bosh
- Great coach
- Great organization
- Great supporting players
- Great playoff potential
- Great big $$$ contract
- Great career move
- Great Canadian city
- Great Canadian fans
- Great Canadian weather
- Great Canadian beer
- Great NBA tradition
- Great team mascot !!!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

MonsterBosh said:


> What will be the attraction to play in Toronto??
> 
> - All-Star Chris Bosh
> - Great coach
> ...


No, no the biggest attraction to play in Toronto is players get to be evaluate by the all-knowing MasterBaiter.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

shookem said:


> No, no the biggest attraction to play in Toronto is players get to be evaluate[sic] by the all-knowing MasterBaiter.


I did predict that the Raptors would only win between 12 and 20 games ..... and now that they have won 21 games I guess that blows me out of the water.....unless they lose the rest of their games ... which is a distinct possibility/probability .... but don't hold me to that prediction. :laugh:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

MonsterBosh said:


> I did predict that the Raptors would only win between 12 and 20 games ..... and now that they have won 21 games I guess that blows me out of the water.....unless they lose the rest of their games ... which is a distinct possibility/probability .... but don't hold me to that prediction. :laugh:


Well, many people predicted similar results for the Raptors this season. FYI, I spelt evaluate correctly.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

shookem said:


> Well, many people predicted similar results for the Raptors this season. FYI, I spelt[sic] evaluate correctly.


You forgot the "d" .... like in d-fence .... !!! :angel:

Btw .. I think you should have used the word "spelled" not "spelt" .... :laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

What will be the aversion to playing in Toronto??

- All-Star Chris Bosh
- Great coach
- Great organization
- Great supporting players
- Great playoff potential
- Great big $$$ contract
- Great career move
- Great *Canadian* city
- Great *Canadian* fans
- Great *Canadian* weather
- Great *Canadian* beer
- Great NBA tradition
- Great team mascot !!!


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> What will be the aversion to playing in Toronto??


FYI TomB#1 .... Torontonians (aka Morontonians) consider themselves to be the Centre of the Universe in Canada .... and nothing is too good for them .... they are a championship city all the way and expect the best .... :biggrin:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

MonsterBosh said:


> FYI TomB#1 .... Torontonians (aka Morontonians) consider themselves to be the Centre of the Universe in Canada .... and nothing is too good for them .... they are a championship city all the way and expect the best .... :biggrin:


when will mods call this guy out for baiting?

i got a warning for posting in the Nets forum the Barkley half man half a season quote.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i like nazr mohammed, but we have to have a limit...we cant offer an adonal foyle type contract.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

I think Nene's athleticism would fit in well with a Bosh and Villanueva frontcourt. The guy is still pretty young too (only 2 years older than the duo). Nazr would be my second option for a center. If the Raptors want to play it real safe, they can opt out of signing a 5 from the injury-prone free agent pool and look to trade for Dan Gadzuric. The guy's contract is big, but smaller than anything any of the FAs will demand.

I like Reggie Evans, but I don't see a place for him in the rotation if we already have Hilario, Bosh, Villanueva, and Bonner there along with Sow and whoever picking up the garbage minutes.

I think if we sign a guy like Hilario, draft a swingman a la Gay, Carney, or Brewer (depending on where we end up), we should have a pretty decent team for next year.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Nazr is Ok at 3yrs and MLE $. Any more and you forget him. You don't overpay for mediocrity.

Don't forget that MIL will be looking to move Mags. I don't know what they will take. But I wouldn't pay much in his last year.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Nazr isn't an impact player nor a game changer. He's one of those role players that teams acquire when looking for that missing piece en route for a championship. 

The way I see the Raptors now, there a whole slew of pieces missing before we can even talk about contending for that championship. So what would be the point of acquiring Mohammed? To win an extra 3 or 4 games? Would he actually be a part of the future when our young players are reaching their prime or just someone to plug a hole for the time being? If he's the latter I'd pass.

If I were to target FA's for this team in particular this offseason, I'd look for young players who have contributed in lmited minutes and are being overshadowed by their current teams or those whose team has given up in developing their game. Signing such players would have little to no effect on the salary while at the same time allows us to be prime candidates (in terms of salary cap) for next year's FA class. Players like Qyntel Woods, Jackie Butler, Donnell Taylor, Gerald spring to mind as being low-value tier guys who may or may not pan out but at least they won't cost much.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

icehawk said:


> I like Reggie Evans, but I don't see a place for him in the rotation if we already have Hilario, Bosh, Villanueva, and Bonner there along with Sow and whoever picking up the garbage minutes.
> 
> I think if we sign a guy like Hilario, draft a swingman a la Gay, Carney, or Brewer (depending on where we end up), we should have a pretty decent team for next year.


I like Evans to give some toughness and rebounding to the bench. Backup the four and a few minutes a game at the five. Then send Bonner out of town on the first thing smoking.

If Evans is out of the price range, then maybe try to draft Milsap with our early second, as he looks to be a similar type of player.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Nazr is Ok at 3yrs and MLE $. Any more and you forget him. You don't overpay for mediocrity.
> 
> Don't forget that MIL will be looking to move Mags. I don't know what they will take. But I wouldn't pay much in his last year.


I've read about Mags wanting a max deal after new season. And that scares me. 

Nazr is not a game changer. But he is a solid upgrade from anything this team has seen in the last 2 seasons. Nene injury history scares me.

Benis over and out.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lol this is what it said when i put my cursor over Dan Gazurc 

"Dan Gadzuric at Shopping.com
Find, compare and buy Dan Gadzuric and other Sports and Outdoors products. Read product reviews and compare prices with tax and shipping from thousands of online stores."


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

If we can get Aldridge (he'll stay in the draft) or Splitter (workout a buyout with Tau) in the draft , then I think we could target some of the cheaper C/PF options like Wilcox, Evans, or Ely, to be bench guys. 

But if we draft a wing player like Gay, Brewer or Rush, then we need to swing for the fences with the capspace and target Nene, Nazr or Pryz. My concern with Nazr is his age, I think he's 29 now and by the time this team matures and is ready to seriously contend, maybe 4 years, he'll be quite old and we'll need to start looking for someone new. 

In terms of Nene's knee, does anyone know if it is his right or left knee that was injured this season? Last year he had a left knee sprain that had him out for 35 games. 

I also don't know much about the seriousness of Przybilla's knee injury this year, if someone knows anything more than 'sore knee' let me know.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i would be going after nene rather than nazr.
although nazr is probably the more solid player at the moment... he's not going to get much better than he is at the moment, and the raptors arent exactly championship caliber at the moment, and wont be for a few years to come with the development of bosh and the rookies.
nene is a question mark but if he stays healthy and starts to develop his skills the way he should a team with him and bosh up front would look mighty scary in year or 2


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

Team Mao said:


> I like Evans to give some toughness and rebounding to the bench. Backup the four and a few minutes a game at the five. Then send Bonner out of town on the first thing smoking.
> 
> If Evans is out of the price range, then maybe try to draft Milsap with our early second, as he looks to be a similar type of player.


Evans would be nice, but a little too much $$$ for a back-up PF. We have Bonner for only 2 mil next year, and I'm sure some team will throw their entire MLE at Evans. I think if we sign a FA center like Nene, Nazr, or Przy, we should have enough big men with Bosh, Villanueva, Bonner, Sow, and Araujo.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

icehawk said:


> Evans would be nice, but a little too much $$$ for a back-up PF. We have Bonner for only 2 mil next year, and I'm sure some team will throw their entire MLE at Evans. I think if we sign a FA center like Nene, Nazr, or Przy, we should have enough big men with Bosh, Villanueva, Bonner, Sow, and Araujo.


The problem is that Bonner doesn't give us anything that we need at PF and C DEFENSE, REBOUNDING or SHOTBLOCKING. Things that Bosh and Villanueva also have difficulty with. Evans also has a big enough body to guard most centres in the league, something that Bonner doesn't have. That said, I don't think Evans should be targetted if we get Nene, Nazr or Przy, but rather if we draft Splitter or Aldridge.

To hesitate on signing someone who gives the team exactly what we are missing because we have Bonner, Sow and Araujo is a tough call to make. Personally I think that Bonner should be shipped in the offseason to give us something we need. Araujo will make a decent backup/3rd string center and Sow is 12th man material.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

All I think we need is a Center that is going to give us 8 points and 10 rebounds.

Charlie, Bosh, Mo, (maybe James next year) are scorers on this team going forward, we need role players that our going to give us something other than point production.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Apart from the money inducements, why would any talented FA want to come to Toronto to play for the developing Raptors who are at least 3 years away from being a decent NBA team???

NBA players look for teams that have a chance of getting into the playoffs ... and living in a US city where they can put down roots or be close to their US homes. Toronto is a foreign city where no US NBA player would want to establish their home and family. Even draft pick rookies don't want to play for Canadian teams.

Sometimes I think that Toronto should fill the team with international players and a few US players .. and make the Raptors look like an international basketball team.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

MonsterBosh said:


> Apart from the money inducements, why would any talented FA want to come to Toronto to play for the developing Raptors who are at least 3 years away from being a decent NBA team???
> 
> NBA players look for teams that have a chance of getting into the playoffs ... and living in a US city where they can put down roots or be close to their US homes. Toronto is a foreign city where no US NBA player would want to establish their home and family. Even draft pick rookies don't want to play for Canadian teams.
> 
> Sometimes I think that Toronto should fill the team with international players and a few US players .. and make the Raptors look like an international basketball team.


Moreover, a lot of Europeans love Toronto because of it's multi-cultural atmosphere. Not all American players frown upon coming to Canada, but many of them clearly have a preference to stay in their country.

I think what we really have to do is focus our attention to guys who would love to play here (or at least don't see a difference). Nene and Peja (Peja has made his love for T-Dot public) are the big name FAs which fit this bill.

In terms of who we sign, I think we need young 'difference makers'. Signing role players for over the MLE isn't worth it based on where we are right now. Nene, at 23 and as a center, is a difference maker and can keep up with Chris and Charlie.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nene might be the human prototype for whatever team orientation Colangelo plans on creating here, his "exciting brand of basketball." But we don't know what two major injuries and subsequent surgeries have done to his mobility. Denver probably won't re-sign him (they are already paying Martin and Camby big bucks to be their frontcour) so he is likely out there to be had, but do you want to throw $60M at him not knowing if he is still the same player he was? Moreover, expecting him to improve by leaps and bounds because even as of last season he was still farily raw.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

MonsterBosh said:


> Apart from the money inducements, why would any talented FA want to come to Toronto to play for the developing Raptors who are at least 3 years away from being a decent NBA team???
> 
> NBA players look for teams that have a chance of getting into the playoffs ... and living in a US city where they can put down roots or be close to their US homes. Toronto is a foreign city where no US NBA player would want to establish their home and family. Even draft pick rookies don't want to play for Canadian teams.
> 
> Sometimes I think that Toronto should fill the team with international players and a few US players .. and make the Raptors look like an international basketball team.


There are examples of players not coming to Canada, but they are definately in the minority. 

Professional athletes, NBA players included look at a lot of other things other than team success to base where they sign as free agents. 

Your explanation can be found in the song C.R.E.A.M. on Wu-Tang's "Enter the 36 Chambers" album. 

Note the time of this post. BC will beat Duke this afternoon.
Benis


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> There are examples of players not coming to Canada, but they are definately in the minority.
> 
> Professional athletes, NBA players included look at a lot of other things other than team success to base where they sign as free agents.
> 
> ...


Cash, Rules, Everything, Around, Me
C.R.E.A.M.
Get the money
Dollar, dollar bill y'all


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Re: Nene,

I don't know if he makes sense. I mean the most he has ever rebounded is 6.5 per game in 30+ mins. For a guy 6-11 and 265+, he plays pretty soft. I wouldn't touch him for the money he is bound to ask for. Especially off a knee injury.

I may want Shelden, but the above analysis stands for me regardless.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

our draftpick this year, imo, will totally affect the player we target in free agency. i don't know if i'm in the minority or what, but with charlie... and chris... and jose... and joey... and bonner, to varying degrees, our team is going to clearly become better with the players already on board. they have a lot of aging to do- a lot- and i wouldn't be uncomfortable with them as the nucleus five years down the road.

however, we do have capspace flexibility this summer as well as a valuable draft position, and i'd love to come out of it all with more than just a nucleus- but a plan on the brink of success. i think it's possible, i don't know, although the free agency crop looks bleak and the draft crop looks... bleak.

i guess it's a relatively tough year to be where we are- it could've been a lot better- but i think we're still looking decent. at this point, though, i link the 06 draft and 06 free agency. one decision cannot be made without the other- and i hope bryan's on the same page.

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd like to target one of the rookie second rounders as well- Jackie Butler or Monta Ellis- to continue our youth movement.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

If we end up getting a big in this draft, I think our free agent targets shrink considerably. If we drafted Sheldon, what wing players would we target? Point guards? No one springs to mind. I guess maybe we should be thankful that there are some bigs on the free agent market but it looks like maybe we'll end up waiting for the following year to make a big splash.

Nene for cheap would be nice I guess but I'd also guess that the Landlord would be a better NBA center as a rookie than Nene will be next season.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I'd like to target one of the rookie second rounders as well- Jackie Butler or Monta Ellis- to continue our youth movement.


If we get rid of E-Will, Martin and Davis this summer, and pick up two rooks of similar age to Chris and Charlie, the average age on this team will be 26.

How much younger do you think we should get?


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

maybe a litle different way of looking at things, but with the "situations" in portland, maybe we could swap cappace+ for theo and telfair. we'd kill two birds with one stone and give porland the financial respite they're calling for and ridding them of a pr issue (although i may be making more of the gun thing and bassy's lack of pt than actual) plus give them space to hold on to pryzbilla.

theo/noah/hoff
bosh/bonner/sow
villan/graham
mo/?
calderon/telfair

bringing back james would thicken us up at guard. anyway...with what should be a high-priced market for centres that'll want long deals (neither nene nor prizbilla have shown that they are anything if not injury prone) our best FA options may already be signed to other teams' rosters.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Take a look at Theo's contract and get back to Earth in a hurry. Theo is way past his prime and he's getting paid like he's 25.

As for Telfair, the guy who had his girlfriends handgun on him a month ago and was nearly arrested, I wouldn't touch that kid. All he has right now is court vision, none of his other skills are developed.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

he's a year younger then bosh tho... i wouldnt doubt that he could turn into a top-level pass first pg.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

theo's owed $11,666,666 next season and again 07/08. his contract would end in tandem with alvin's--a whopping $18.5MM. jose's deal ends that year too (same as hoffa's team option). easilly over $20MM comming off the books together.

the beauty in a deal like this is, assuming bosh and charlie continue to get stronger, and we draft a young C like noah, is when theo's contract ends we should be looking as a solid young front court that's had the luxury of learning behind a great defensive centre for a couple years.

the gun story from telfair's pov is he grabbed his girlfriend's bag with a gun by mistake, he realised it and being a 20 year old, paniced and hid the gun. odds of him having a firearms carrying problem when he's located in tronto are very slim. no, his shot hasn't developed to a great level, but he's a great young pg prospect. he's super quick, can really push the tempo. his vision is superb and passes like a laser. in a system that's wants so badly for intuition and feel, telfair could realy excel. his stock's at an alltime low. that's the time to buy.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

spuriousjones said:


> maybe a litle different way of looking at things, but with the "situations" in portland, maybe we could swap cappace+ for theo and telfair. we'd kill two birds with one stone and give porland the financial respite they're calling for and ridding them of a pr issue (although i may be making more of the gun thing and bassy's lack of pt than actual) plus give them space to hold on to pryzbilla.
> 
> theo/noah/hoff
> bosh/bonner/sow
> ...


What is the '+' that we would have to trade away? We don't really have a lot of attractive pieces to offer. 
I think we could do better and cheaper in the centre problem through the draft (Splitter or Aldridge or even Williams) or FA (Nene, Nazr, Przy) than having to pay Ratliff close to 12 million for the next 2 seasons.
I think re-upping James, plus Calderon and Telfair would be too many PGs. If Portland wasn't so full of PGs, we might be able to offer a S&T of James with an Eric Williams topper.
As per Noah, the guy is good but definitely not first round material right now, way too skinny.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's part of an article out of Chicago.



> By all accounts, the free-agent class of 2006 is not strong. The biggest names among unrestricted free agents are Harrington, Detroit’s Ben Wallace, Indiana’s Peja Stojakovic and Dallas’ Jason Terry.
> 
> Heading into the season, the list appeared to be unusually deep with big men, one of the Bulls’ glaring needs. But most of those future free agents are having disappointing seasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

^^link?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> ^^link?


It's through RealGM.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

After watching the game last week and learning later that he's a FA this season, I'd be interested in bringing in *John Salmons*. 
He'd be a solid addition to the bench with his ability to play the 1, 2, or 3. His passing and ball handling are both pretty good and he looked pretty comfortable handling the PG duties for the Sixers against us. He's still only 27 so not too old to be part of a younger team, but at the same time has experience in the league.
If for some reason Mike James isn't with us next year, I could see him being able to play 12-15 mpg as a backup PG to Jose, plus some minutes at SG.
It's not a huge name but we really need to work on building a stronger bench with versatile players. I really think this is a guy who fits the bill and his bill wouldn't be all too expensive.

*RFA, Pricetag: $2-3 million per season, maybe 4 seasons.*


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Two guys we should be taking a close look at: Melvin Ely & Tony Battie.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

speedythief said:


> If we get rid of E-Will, Martin and Davis this summer, and pick up two rooks of similar age to Chris and Charlie, the average age on this team will be 26.
> 
> How much younger do you think we should get?


A little bit. 

Bosh is a veteran and Charlie I have high expectations for Charlie rapid maturation as a ball player. 

Hoff and Joey aren't so young. 

I don't expect us to take a project with our lotto pick this year. I also have doubts our second rounder in the 2006 draft will make our team right away.

I don't expect us to bring over Roko for next season.

As of now we still have Alvin and Eric on the roster for next year.

I think we're developing the right kind of atmosphere for young players to develop- might as well keep bringing them in. Plus they should be cheap and we need to fill up the roster somehow. If we're dropping Woods, Martin, Davis and hopefully a couple more, we need to sign some cheapies too.

There is also the possibility of waiting. Sign cheap young players this summer and saving our cap space for the following year.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 29, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> I've read about Mags wanting a max deal after new season. And that scares me.


Personally, I have no clue what team would actually be willing to give him that sort of contract. Maybe if he comes here we could trick him into paying those type of figures in canadian currency? :whoknows:

Any ways this off season we should try to get a center (trade for Magz or Nene), convince AW to retire , sign a defencive perimetre player( Fred Jones, Matt Harpring, Bonzi Wells) to a short 2 year deal , and re-sign Mike James. If our record at the start of next season is lame, then Trade Mike and/or Fire Sam. :cheers:


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

We need a veteran or two as well. Especially with another lottery pick.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Ely I l like but rather get Nazr or Pryz as they got better C size & interior D skilks.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay, I've talked about wanting to land Wilcox and Salmons as FAs, here is my longwinded, diabolical scheme to land them in Toronto, as well as make Mike James happy. Of course none of this will be necessary if we magically get the 1st pick (make it happen Stern) and we can get LA.

S&T 1:
Mike James, 2006 2nd to Philly
John Salmons (3yrs, 9mil) (or Ollie if you're horny for capspace in 2007), TE and Philly 2006 1st
Mike James gets his contract, has a chance to go further in the playoffs while he is still in his prime. We get a nice player who can effectively backup the 1,2 or 3 position, plus a pick in the mid-late teens (Philly picks for us).

Trade 2:
Philly's not actually going to pick for us, they're going to pick for Portland. In return for this kind favour, Portland is going to send us Jarret Jack. Great defense, strong, quick. Sorry Bosh, James is gone but remember that guy who used to pass the ball to you in college? Yeah him, he's going to come pass the ball to you again.

Trade 3:
If our pick stays at 5, we call up NO and see if they would like to play tradesies. We give them ours and they give us theirs at 14, plus next year's top 10 protected. Seems fair. With the pick, grab Armstrong.

Trade 4:
Wilcox signed for $42.5 million over 5 years (front loaded -9.5,9,8.5, 8,7.5, not sure if this is allowed under the CBA but it sure should be). Front loaded to give us space when we need it most and makes the player easier to move towards the end of the deal. Plus, every knows that a dollar today is worth more than a dollar tomorrow, so very attractive for the player.
We give Seattle Ukic's rights, Pape Sow and combine our trade exceptions (A Williams trade, My imaginary philly trade), plus a 2007 2nd. These TEs will come in useful during the 06/07 season while everyone will be looking to create capspace. Seattle should be able to get a decent player in return or just waive the TEs, thus creating instant capspace.

So it would look something like this:
PG- Calderon, Jack, Salmons
SG- Peterson, Salmons, Graham
SF- CV31, Graham, Bonner
PF- Bosh, Wilcox, CV31
C- Wilcox, Armstrong, Hoffa

Such a simple plan to make put a few more valuable pieces into the puzzle. I really have way too much time on my hands while I'm supposed to be working.
*
PLEASE IGNORE THIS...WASN'T THINKING CLEARLY*


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

I think the following teams have capspace:
Toronto
Chicago
Charlotte
Atlanta
New Orleans

The following big men are available:
Wilcox
Nene
Nazr
Przy
Ely

Out of the 5 teams, I don't think that Charlotte will be actively seeking a big man. I have a strong feeling that Chicago will be the new home of KG this summer taking away their capspace. So that leaves us competing with Altlanta and New Orleans for the services of the above listed big men, actually I'm not sure if NO will be looking to go after one of the bigs. With a lack of suitors, that could very likely keep the prices low on big men this summer, a real buyers' market if you will.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Team Mao said:


> I think the following teams have capspace:
> Toronto
> Chicago
> Charlotte
> ...


*

Charlotte & Chicago one of them will get Aldridge and that should eliminate one from the 5 big man.
I say sign Nazr to a 4-5 year dill annually worth 5-6 mill.*


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> I say sign Nazr to a 4-5 year dill annually worth 5-6 mill.


He'd either being staying at his current pay rate or taking a pay cut if he where to get paid between $5-6 million. That's not going to happen. Nazr will be getting paid at least above $6 million per year and possibly a lot more.

Starting centers cost tons of money.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Mario Kasun would really fit in with this team. The Raptors have nobody that can really fill the hole at the centre and hold their own. Kasun, if given the minutes, can be a great complimentary player to Bosh.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Charlotte & Chicago one of them will get Aldridge and that should eliminate one from the 5 big man.
> I say sign Nazr to a 4-5 year dill annually worth 5-6 mill.


Noah is also started to be projected as a top 5 pick, meaning he could end up with Charlotte, Chicago or Atlanta. I also think it's very likely that the Bulls could pick Tyrus Thomas with their pick and set him up next to Chandler in the frontcourt.
That would really leave only us and New Orleans as the prime bidders in the big man market this year. 

Seattle management clearly wants to re-sign Wilcox, but will ownership be so keen, plus resigning Wilcox to a big contract this year will make it harder to extend Ridnour and re-sign Lewis next summer. 

Denver clearly isn't in a position to offer Nene much of anything to keep him in a Nuggets uni.

Unless Portland clears up some capspace somehow, they're in no position to re-sign Przy.

Based on San Antonio's history, Rasho's contract, the possibility of bringing over Mahinimi (sp?) or Scola; it is very unlikely that Nazr will be offered a decent deal by the Spurs.

So we have four centres, maybe 2 or 3 suitors. Management is really in a position of power over the players and agents this offseason as so few teams are able to to offer much more than the MLE. Prices will stay lower than most other offseasons on a lot of these players. And I haven't even factored in guys like Stojakovic who could be targetted by some of the potential suitors, meaning even fewer buyers for big men.

Clearing up capspace for this offseason rather than next was a really prudent move by Raptors management. I wouldn't be surprised if Colangelo was relaying this message to the Raptors through different channels before officially coming aboard. 

Waiting for 2007 would be a mistake. Sure, there may be some more attractive free agents, but there are going to be a helluva lot more suitors which would make it that much harder for Toronto to get their desired player, whereas this year it seems like we are almost guaranteed to get the guy we want.


----------

